# Im going in tomorrow!!



## Kr3w (22 Jun 2008)

Hey I'm going in to do my aptitude test tomorrow at 8:00am and really excited. Just wanted to say thanks for all the help. One last question, they didn't say anythin else about the medical or interview. If I get what I want on the aptitude will they go on from there? Wasn't able yo ask them they left a message on the answering machine on Friday.
Once again, Thanks!
Warren


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

Depends if your on "one day processing" or not.  If not they will schedule a date for your medical and interview.

Good luck, Kyle


----------



## Kr3w (22 Jun 2008)

If I am just being processed for CFAT, wouldnt they have me come in at a later time? Just really confused because your not suspose to have anything that accerates your heart (for the medical)  such as coffee or a smoke.


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

Well me personally, I was in the Office around 8am for a one day processing so maybe thats what you are scheduled for.

Only one way to find out right?


----------



## Kr3w (22 Jun 2008)

Got that right, im so pumped I hope I dont stay up all night. This is what I want to do for the rest of my life, fight for my country and the ones I love most  And im only 17


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

Well good, think positive, get through the application and let us know when your off to BMQ.  

Take care, Kyle


----------



## Slaw (22 Jun 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> If I am just being processed for CFAT, wouldnt they have me come in at a later time? Just really confused because your not suspose to have anything that accerates your heart (for the medical)  such as coffee or a smoke.



 I had a couple smokes before my medical..I really don't think it makes that much of a difference unless you have border line hypertension.  If all they told you was that you'll be doing your CFAT then thats all you'll be doing. As for the time @ 0800....most recruiting centres book appointments early in the morning. I had all my appointments between 0800 and 1000hrs. 

Goodluck tomorrow...most people do fine on the CFAT.


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (22 Jun 2008)

Smoking 3 cigarettes before a medical?? That's not too smart. Smoking increases both blood pressure and heartrate. Why would you do anything that would jeopardise the results of a medical examination?


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

Bob Terwilliger said:
			
		

> Smoking 3 cigarettes before a medical?? That's not too smart. Smoking increases both blood pressure and heartrate. Why would you do anything that would jeopardise the results of a medical examination?



Meh not such a great idea no, but he got in regardless.  

Personally I wouldn't have taken the risk.


----------



## Slaw (22 Jun 2008)

Bob Terwilliger said:
			
		

> Smoking 3 cigarettes before a medical?? That's not too smart. Smoking increases both blood pressure and heartrate. Why would you do anything that would jeopardise the results of a medical examination?



who said I smoked three?? haha Why isn't it smart?? I know it doesn't affect my blood pressure and heartrate, I've been physicaly tested right after having smoked, by doctors...personal trainers and what not, So I knew it wasn't going to jeoprodise my results at all. It may affect other people that have a higher resting heart rate or blood pressure being high, but odds are for anyone with an optimal HR and BP it will not effect them too much if at all.

P.S COUPLE= two, FEW= Three


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (22 Jun 2008)

It does affect both your heartrate and blood pressure. Read this. I assume you are human, so the effects of smoking are the same for you. You may want to consider quitting anyway, lest you become the hacking drop out of morning PT.
http://www.webmd.com/hypertension-high-blood-pressure/guide/kicking-habit


----------



## siege (22 Jun 2008)

Staying up all night is the least of your worries, I had an away hockey game the night before my CFAT, got back home from the game at about 2 in the morning and woke up at 4 30 to get ready an make the 2 hour trip into the city.  Definetly the most nerve racking thing ever haha, I thought i was gonna bomb the test basing on the amount of sleep i had gotten.  But i did perfectly fine and im sure you will too.  Good Luck, and hey a large double double from timmies always does the trick before a test


----------



## fire_guy686 (22 Jun 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Hey I'm going in to do my aptitude test tomorrow at 8:00am and really excited. Just wanted to say thanks for all the help. One last question, they didn't say anythin else about the medical or interview. If I get what I want on the aptitude will they go on from there? Wasn't able yo ask them they left a message on the answering machine on Friday.
> Once again, Thanks!
> Warren



If they didn't mention doing the medical or interview on the message they left, there is a good chance you won't be doing it. They will schedule a time down the road for you to come in and complete the other two. I know I did mine all in one day, but that is because I had an hour+ drive to Halifax for it. 

Good Luck.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2008)

Do YOU Wonder why we have 117 Plus Pages Here ?


----------



## secup (23 Jun 2008)

I've smoke 3 in a row, drink 2 coffees. I was at 210 (something was wrong with the machine I guess ..). They retook it a bit later was at 136. Was delayed for blood in urine ... not for blood pressure.


----------



## lone bugler (23 Jun 2008)

well better than me, i failed urine test cause of high concentration of protein (the regular proteins in my urine were not diluted enough because i drank nothing that morning). so make sure you are hydrated when you do the test


----------



## Kr3w (24 Jun 2008)

Heyyyy!!!! I did awesome on the aptitude test, I got a 45/60 and thought I bombed it badly. I also scored the second highest mark in the group of ten. The medical went smoothly except my eye sight was a little off because I was pretty tried and have to go get it done at an eye clinic. Also I gotta some forms filled out by my doctor sayin that im safe to handle weapons and stuff due seeing a therapist a couple years ago. The only set back is that its gonna take a week or two to get the forms filled out by the doctor and most eye clinics are fully booked until July 5th    My eye sight isn't that bad when they did it they classified me as a V1 which just below 20/20. Also my interview is on Friday at 1:00. Just a shout out to the people who are sweating their balls off over the aptitude test, don't. I had a 65% in grade 10 math academic and failed 11 math academic with a 45%. Just a little disappointed that the medical is going to delay my enrollment, but "sh*t happens".


----------



## Kr3w (27 Jun 2008)

Just did my interview. They said im exactly what their lookin for. Just gotta get those forms in and get my eyes examined and could be doing BMQ in August ;D


----------



## Mario (28 Jun 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Just did my interview. They said im exactly what their lookin for. Just gotta get those forms in and get my eyes examined and could be doing BMQ in August ;D



Good luck! I'm doing my CFAT on July 3rd (Thursday) at 0800hr. I have a feeling I won't be doing so good on the problem solving part but I should do alright on the other parts. Either way I'll give it 110%. When did you do your medical?


----------



## WaitingTime (28 Jun 2008)

problem solving is the math part.


----------



## Mario (28 Jun 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> problem solving is the math part.



I just checked again, you're right. Duly noted, thanks for the correction.


----------



## dwalter (29 Jun 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Heyyyy!!!! I did awesome on the aptitude test, I got a 45/60 and thought I bombed it badly.



The CFRC isn't supposed to release your CFAT score to you, because the number on its own means nothing. Each trade has a different requirement in different areas of aptitude, which is why they are only supposed to inform you that you have either qualified for your trade, or not qualified. They might also tell you that you did a good job, but they shouldn't be telling you a raw score. Which CFRC did you write your exam at?


----------



## Kr3w (29 Jun 2008)

I did everything at the CFRC in Halifax. Did the aptitude and medical test last monday and interview friday. I just asked him what I scored and said that I did very well and told me my score  Cant wait to get all my medical stuff in he said that there is a high chance to go on BMQ in August.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Jun 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> The CFRC isn't supposed to release your CFAT score to you, because the number on its own means nothing. Each trade has a different requirement in different areas of aptitude, which is why they are only supposed to inform you that you have either qualified for your trade, or not qualified. They might also tell you that you did a good job, but they shouldn't be telling you a raw score. Which CFRC did you write your exam at?



Indeed, when I finished my CFAT I got taken to a cubicle and a Cpl said "ok here's what you qualified for" and showed my a big long list with the word "Everything" stamped on the side.  He said "pretty much you're qualified for anything, but I can't give you your actual score" and that was fine with me.

Hmmm, odd.


----------



## King Elessar (29 Jun 2008)

hmmm when i finished my CFAT the instructor said i passed and did very well on the score but he didn't show me what i positions i qualified for. i'm going back to the recruiting centre for my Medical Part 2 on Thursday, i should probably ask if i can see what positions i've qualified for.


----------



## Kr3w (29 Jun 2008)

Indeed, when I finished my CFAT I got taken to a cubicle and a Cpl said "ok here's what you qualified for" and showed my a big long list with the word "Everything" stamped on the side.  He said "pretty much you're qualified for anything, but I can't give you your actual score" and that was fine with me.



			
				MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Hmmm, odd.



Well I dont mean to sound rude or anything, but did you ask for your score? And Is it a problem to know, after all it doesnt determine how smart you are and if you got what you want, whats the big deal?


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Jun 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Well I dont mean to sound rude or anything, but did you ask for your score? And Is it a problem to know, after all it doesnt determine how smart you are and if you got what you want, whats the big deal?



Yes I did ask, thats *why* he said "pretty much your qualified for anything, but I can't give you your actual score"  and I said "ok."

And I don't know whether it matters or not, all I can assume is that if the CF does not tell you then its for a good reason.

Cheers, Kyle


----------

